# Fao Silver Hawk Or Someone Else In The Know! Re Tissot Tissonic Es



## Mad Scientist (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi there!

I hope you or someone can help me. I have emailed you at the address provided on your website.

I have recently acquired an old Tissot Tissonic with an ESA 9164 movement. It hums, but the hands don't turn.

Is this a common problem? Can it be fixed?

I'd love to get this watch working again.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum, Pete!









I've just replied!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Pete, hope the Tissot is salvagable


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 22, 2007)

So do I. It belonged to my Grandfather. Its more sentimental than anything else.

Its now in Silver Hawks capable hands so fingers crossed.

The strange thing is, all the trawling on the web and stumbling across this forum has made me very interested in starting a collection!

I suspect this is a downward spiral!!!!!!!

Pete


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mad Scientist said:


> I suspect this is a downward spiral!!!!!!!


Indeed it is









Welcome Pete, it's in good hands with hawkey


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, it's fixed already and on its way back! What a star Silver Hawk is!

Thankyou Paul.

Pete


----------

